# New Heron 18



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Picking this beauty up tomorrow. Will be gettin a Yamaha 2 stroke 70


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Good looking boat. I'm wishing I put those walk boards on my trailer and I like the shark eye marker lights.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Will be interested in hearing what speeds you get with that yamaha.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful bud!


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Here is a picture with the motor and trolling motor installed. Just need to register it and it will be ready to go


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

That’s a good looking boat. Welcome to the SaltMarsh family. You are going to love it. Looking forward to getting our boats out on the water together. In the meantime, thought I’d share some pics of mine.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Ed....you May know this, but I believe you can operate the boat in Florida for 30-days following the date of purchase....while waiting on your registration. Just keep a copy of the bill-of-sale on board.

Somebody correct me if I’ve misinterpreted this.

BTW....beautiful skiff....I like your color choice.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

This is correct, and with everything closed until last week, this would be extended. I picked my skiff up April 8th. I was just able to drop off the title app and registration last week. I had a park ranger in Flamingo ask me for papers and a federal forestry agent in Loxahatchee ask me why I don't have numbers on the hull. Once I explained everything and showed them my purchase order, I was fine.


----------



## Tequilero (Jul 11, 2018)

That's a nice color for boat. Congratulations


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

Ed M said:


> Here is a picture with the motor and trolling motor installed. Just need to register it and it will be ready to go
> View attachment 134658


sweet skiff!! what is the total length from trailer tip to motor tip? i am thinking of putting my deposit down. Thank you


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Jay skiffs said:


> sweet skiff!! what is the total length from trailer tip to motor tip? i am thinking of putting my deposit down. Thank you


20’8”. That is with a 2 stroke 60/70 Yamaha trimmed down and the swing tongue folded. Motorguide xi5 installed


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

Ed M said:


> 20’8”. That is with a 2 stroke 60/70 Yamaha trimmed down and the swing tongue folded. Motorguide xi5 installed


Thank you really nice skiff. looks great how are you liking it?


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Jay skiffs said:


> Thank you really nice skiff. looks great how are you liking it?


I’ve had it out a few times. Really love the fish ability. With 3 adults and full gear running 33 and guess 9-10” draft realistically


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Running a Powertech NSR 13.25x15 and seeIng a max speed of 38 playing with the trim and trim tabs. 36-37 with no tabs and less trim before it wants to porpoise.


----------



## poorPoo62 (May 29, 2021)

Ed M said:


> 20’8”. That is with a 2 stroke 60/70 Yamaha trimmed down and the swing tongue folded. Motorguide xi5 installed


Hot damn! I have 3” to spare...what is the wheelbase or total from outside of the wheels? Thanks!


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Approximately 84”. Will have to put a tape measure on it when I get a chance. It is no wider than a full size pickup


----------



## poorPoo62 (May 29, 2021)

Ed M said:


> Approximately 84”. Will have to put a tape measure on it when I get a chance. It is no wider than a full size pickup


Thanks Ed!


----------



## poorPoo62 (May 29, 2021)

Ed M said:


> Approximately 84”. Will have to put a tape measure on it when I get a chance. It is no wider than a full size pickup


Ed, 
I love your rig! And since you’ve obviously been through this process I wonder if you could share with me how you got to a point where you understood all the options available, color choices, custom set ups, and configuration choices available. I’m still many months away from my number in the queue coming up for my Heron 18 build but I would love to educate myself as best I can without pestering the people at SM/Ankona. Would very much like to be as educated and ready as possible when the time comes so I can order with confidence.
Thanks!


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

I am not jealous at all. Nope. Ok maybe a little. Beautiful boat congrats man!


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

How much extra were the walk boards on the trailer?


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Whistu said:


> I am not jealous at all. Nope. Ok maybe a little. Beautiful boat congrats man!


Thanks


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Gregorya24 said:


> How much extra were the walk boards on the trailer?


If I remember correctly 190


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

poorPoo62 said:


> Ed,
> I love your rig! And since you’ve obviously been through this process I wonder if you could share with me how you got to a point where you understood all the options available, color choices, custom set ups, and configuration choices available. I’m still many months away from my number in the queue coming up for my Heron 18 build but I would love to educate myself as best I can without pestering the people at SM/Ankona. Would very much like to be as educated and ready as possible when the time comes so I can order with confidence.
> Thanks!


Re: color choice - I emailed Awlgrip and asked for and received (via US Mai) a color chart. It’s much more accurate than viewing a chart on your computer screen. I also scheduled an appointment with Rose, met in person and went over which options I wanted. She also offered valuable input they saved me some money. She walked me through the shop and explained the differences in consoles, and they even had a skiff in the line that sported my choice of colors. She also explained and showed me the different trailer options. Of course you could handle all this over the phone but I felt better about meeting in-person. I ordered my trolling motor and a few other things through Amazon and had them shipped to Ankona for installation.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

beautiful boat! i have the SM1656 which I absolutely love. next will be the Heron18 for me, as more people at ONE time want to go on my boat I am finding the need for a little bigger of a boat....Congrats on an awesome ride.
Ryan
www.bourbonoutdoors.com


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

That is a nice looking boat! 10 inch draft for that size skiff is impressive


----------

